# Swan Lawn Ornaments



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CarryLite Swan decoys are expensive. Besides the big mark-up that us waterfowlers get stuck paying, there's a 15% excise tax added to their price.

CarryLite Swan lawn ornaments don't have the excise tax and are generally 33% cheaper than swan decoys.



just sayin'


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Carry lite had their floating swan decoy on sale last month. 2 for $25. Heck of a deal as compared to what they usually go for.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Carry lite had their floating swan decoy on sale last month. 2 for $25. Heck of a deal as compared to what they usually go for.


dang that a sweet deal right there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just blow up white plastic bags, tie em shut and float em in the water by the dike. When I see swans coming I yell "WHOOO" as loud as I can. Works every time! I can usually get em in to 90 yards and that's plenty close enough to kill em with a 12 gage 3 inch magnum! Who needs _real_ decoys? :roll:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I just blow up white plastic bags, tie em shut and float em in the water by the dike. When I see swans coming I yell "WHOOO" as loud as I can. Works every time! I can usually get em in to 90 yards and that's plenty close enough to kill em with a 12 gage 3 inch magnum! Who needs _real_ decoys? :roll:


Why do you shoot them so close? You should let them get out to about 130 yards and use those fancy 3 1/2" shells that are so much better.  :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I just blow up white plastic bags, tie em shut and float em in the water by the dike. When I see swans coming I yell "WHOOO" as loud as I can. Works every time! I can usually get em in to 90 yards and that's plenty close enough to kill em with a 12 gage 3 inch magnum! Who needs _real_ decoys? :roll:
> ...


Now that what im talking about FM.My goal this year is to kill one at 200 yards with my 3 1/2 number 2's. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol: :O•-:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I just blow up white plastic bags, tie em shut and float em in the water by the dike. When I see swans coming I yell "WHOOO" as loud as I can. Works every time! I can usually get em in to 90 yards and that's plenty close enough to kill em with a 12 gage 3 inch magnum! Who needs _real_ decoys? :roll:
> ...


Now that's my definition of a Utah swan hunt!!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Carry lite had their floating swan decoy on sale last month. 2 for $25. Heck of a deal as compared to what they usually go for.
> ...


I tried to order some but was too late. They sold out apparently. I heard rumors that they were not going to be making them anymore.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I am thinking that if I draw a swan tag this year, I want to take one with a 28 gauge. I already have 2 swan decoys (goose floaters painted white). I might paint a couple more white. Those carrylite swans look good. Are they sold here locally?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > duckkillerclyde said:
> ...


I can't find the swan or the sandhill crane decoys on the CarryLite website. They are made in Italy by Sport Plast. Tanglefree carrys them still and I'm sure Knutson's has swan dekes. Knutson's usually carries the entire Sport Plast line; a very interesting line of bird decoys.

Sportsman's and Cabela's use to sell them, I just don't get to the stores anymore.

They work really well, but are tough to carry. I've taken some goose "butts up" feeding dekes and painted them white with black legs. Add two of those feeders to a couple of swan dekes and a little breeze, and you have a set up that swans will land in.

Note that when hunting from a Great Salt Lake marsh dike each swan decoy will attract 23 waterfowlers, 17 of which will have dogs. Also note that the swan decoys hold up well with a good number of BB holes in them. :x


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I am thinking that if I draw a swan tag this year, I want to take one with a 28 gauge. I already have 2 swan decoys (goose floaters painted white). I might paint a couple more white. Those carrylite swans look good. Are they sold here locally?


My buddy took his last year with a 410! 8) 3" heavy shot baby! Dropped it like a stone. :shock:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

If you are interested in ordering some Swan Decoys from Tanglefree, we are going to take preorders. They will cost $45.00 for a box of 2 decoys. Drop me a PM. We will have them here before the start of the season.


----------

